

Spread of HINI (Swine Flu) across the United States - zen53
http://www.ngpharma.com/swine-flu-us-infographic.html

======
iamelgringo
I work as an ER nurse in Silicon Valley. We've actually been seeing a number
of flu cases the past few weeks. The Santa Clara county health department is
saying that 98% of flu cases in the area are H1N1. For the vast majority of
people, it's just runs its course as a case of the flu. We have had a hand
full of cases of people ending up in bad shape, but it's a small percentage of
the total swine flu population.

So, if you have a fever, cough and runny nose and GI complaints, do us all a
favor and don't go to work. Instead isolate yourself for a week. But, by all
means, come see us in the ER if you're having trouble breathing or feeling
really ill. :)

------
sneakums
How worried should I be that these people can't even get the name of the
strain right?

~~~
tlrobinson
Or how about half of the east coast being considered "north west"?

------
DocSavage
Those graphics are misleading because it describes the number of reported
cases (doesn't include people who didn't come in or who weren't tested), yet
they're putting that number next to general estimates of flu strains.

The most recent CDC press briefing is here:
<http://www.cdc.gov/media/transcripts/2009/t090626.htm>

Salient point from it:

"As you may have heard yesterday, we at CDC are estimating that those reported
cases are really just the tip of the iceberg. We're saying there have been at
least a million cases of this new H1N1 virus in the United States so far this
year."

Luckily, H1N1 (why does their graphic use roman numeral I?) isn't particularly
lethal at this time, but lots of eyes are on the southern hemisphere.

~~~
joshu
Heh. Doste thou hast HVNII?

------
marcusbooster
In the many years I spent in Virginia, I've never been accused of living in
the Northwest.

------
dxjones
I was surprised to see the death rate for swine flu is not much different from
the regular seasonal flu (according to the stats given).

wow! the avian flu is incredibly lethal, but I guess it kills its host before
it can infect many others.

I wonder what is the most dangerous intermediate death rate that maximizes
damage by spreading to a wide population and killing many. Any computational
biology geeks reading HN who know the answer?

~~~
vlisivka
> I was surprised to see the death rate for swine flu is not much different
> from the regular seasonal flu

Every human flu is actually an avian flu adapted by swine.

------
slackerIII
Neat, but I wish they had per-capita numbers. I'm guessing Wisconsin would
look even more interesting then.

------
Gupie
Can anyone explain why there have been 6031 cases in Winconsin and only 1
death while New York has had 2583 cases and 52 deaths?

------
seshagiric
Why are NewYork etc marked as "NorthWest"?

